# buying used



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

hey bunch back agian with another probably stupid question. i just bought a sigma 40 cal couple months ago and am now in the market for another handgun preferly a 9 mil. anyone ever bought from budsgunshop.com? not too worried about buying new but buying used from an online recommended or ?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

bprince04305 said:


> anyone ever bought from budsgunshop.com? not too worried about buying new but buying used from an online recommended or ?


Yes, but I bought new. I would not buy a used gun from anyone without me physically inspecting it first.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Bud's is one of the best places on the internet from which to order firearms. Find a local FFL dealer where you are located, and then look at the list of dealers on Bud's site. Bud's might already have your local dealer's FFL on file. Besides a very simple ordering system and very flexible payment options, they will often have the best prices too.

Their customer service seems to be pretty good too. I had a minor problem with my last order, but they resolved the problem to my satisfaction in just a few days. I just ordered a rifle from them two days ago, and will most likely order next month a .22 handgun that I've had my eye on for a while.

As for buying used - there are a few dealers online who have good reputations. Summit Gun Brokers is good, as is Dansammo.com and Larrysguns.com. You could also get something off of Gunbroker.com, but it's been my experience that no one is 100% truthful when describing their used firearm.


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd be *very leery *of buying a used handgun on the net.

NIB should be ok, but be careful about used ones.

Will


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Nothing wrong with buying used at all. I have a mix myself. I wouldn't ever buy a used one sight unseen though.


----------



## Goosehead (Nov 9, 2008)

I just bought a used 5906 from CDNN and seems like I received a great gun. They were easy to deal with and the customer service and shipping was great. I received the gun a day earlier than I was expecting. I looked at Bud's but they didn't have what I was wanting.


----------

